# kernel 2.6.33 + (ndiswrapper 1.55-r1 or broadcom-sta-5.60.48

## DaggyStyle

hello.

I've got a question, does anyone uses kernel 2.6.33 with either ndiswrapper 1.55-r1 or broadcom-sta-5.60.48.36?

I'm trying to determine if my wifi card is broken or it is gentoo related

----------

## Adwin

I'm running broadcom-sta with 2.6.34-rc series

There are some hickups, like no monitor mode (use ndiswrapper for that) or problems with ad-hoc, but if you're only using managed mode, it should be fine.

Disable the b43 AND ssb modules in your kernel. They clash with both ndiswrapper and the broadcom-sta driver and you should be fine.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Adwin wrote:*   

> I'm running broadcom-sta with 2.6.34-rc series
> 
> There are some hickups, like no monitor mode (use ndiswrapper for that) or problems with ad-hoc, but if you're only using managed mode, it should be fine.
> 
> Disable the b43 AND ssb modules in your kernel. They clash with both ndiswrapper and the broadcom-sta driver and you should be fine.

 

both are disabled, it started a few weeks ago.

is it possible of you to install latest gentoo-sources (2.6.33-r2) and see if they load?

----------

